# Heliopolis



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone remember a yacht built as KATOOMBA at 789- tons by Aisla Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., at Troon and completed as yard No. 112 in May 1903 for Kenneth M Clark at Paisley.
In 1904 renamed SALVATOR by new owners Madame Heriot, Rouen, France
In 1908 owned by Mne R. Douine Rouen
In 1910 sold to F H de St. Senoch, France
From March 1915 to Feb. 1919 the admiralty requisition as aux. patrol yacht, Royal Navy
In 1924 renamed KATOOMBA [owner unknown]
IN 1924 renamed SAYONARA by Antony J Drexel, Philadelphia, USA
In 1930 renamed HELIOPOLIS by Baron Empian, Antwerp, Belgium
In March 1940 The Admiralty purchased her for service as Fleet Air Arm target, sold in 1946
In 1947 owned by Typaldos Bros. Steamship Co., Ltd., Piraeus [ conv. for commercial service] Greece
Broken up at Piraeus in August 1960
I would like to get a better picture of this ship, to help piece together some of my grand fathers history


----------



## fredtrix (Apr 1, 2013)

*Katoomba*

Hello,

I Believe I have a piece of information for you.

1899 : Mr Olympe Heriot, owner of the "Grands Magasins du Louvres" in Paris, dies. His wife Mrs Cyprienne Hériot is now a 42yr old widow (="veuve" in french so we would write "Vve Hériot" )

Katoomba was built in scotland in 1903 and bought by Mrs Cyprienne Hériot. (please note that another ship built in the same shipyard in 1899 was also named katoomba see here http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2598). Mrs Hériot did a cruise around the mediterranean with it. She actually wrote a book with some photos in it.

One important story is that her daughter, Virginie Hériot, got her passion for sailing with that cruise. 

1908 : Mrs Cyprienne Hériot got married with Mr Roger Douine

Mrs Hériot-Douine offered (and not sold) the katoomba (renamed salvator) to her daughter in 1910 as a wedding present. Virginie Hériot hence became Virginie Haincque de Saint-Senoch.

Virginie Hériot later became one of the most famous, and fines, yachtswomen in the world.
The life of Virginie Hériot here : http://www.aet-fifi.com/aetfifi/Vie_Heriot/p07_Virginie_heriot.htm

I have copied the book of the cruise on my server here
http://www.blue-architecture.com/projets/cypris/katoomba.pdf

and also a picture
http://www.blue-architecture.com/projets/cypris/salvator.jpg

here some details that you may already have:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2633

Hope this helps !
regards,

Fred

and if you have some money : here a painting for sale
http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/...the-new-york-yacht-clubs-4987386-details.aspx


----------

